# Front speaker covers damaged



## gtogooch (Dec 12, 2009)

Does anybody know where I can get some speaker cover replacements. Also can they be taken off by themselves or do I have to take the whole door panel off. Thanks


----------



## coyotey (Jun 9, 2009)

*speaker covers*

Yes you have to remove the door panel to remove the speaker cover. Hint: there is a locking tab on the door lock lever that you push in with a small screwdriver to remove lock and access a screw. Lots of screws in the door. Bought the cover from the local Pontiac dealer for $70. lol


----------

